# Reasons to cull?



## Thewife (May 23, 2009)

I think it's time to do some changes in the herd, trying to figure who I should look for without my rose colored glasses! I'm not planning on doing over night, but am trying to think ahead!
How does every body else make the decision to cull?

Other than Hubbys "floppy ears"
And the boys "they break fences"


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

Well, with dairy it's production-both production and issues. I guess you could transfer that over to a beef cow by, does she raise a good calf. If it's a heifer calf you could ask yourself about the history of her dam and the dams before. Somethings are genetic, milk production, calf size, temperment, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Thewife (May 23, 2009)

Well, going on temperment, I guess you mean Waco?

Right now I am kinda stuck on Smokey and her first calf heifer aunts!
Babbet did good, one of the easiest calvings I have ever seen, her calf is doing good.
Weebles was a hard pull, she's fine now, but...
Sam and Clancy look like carp! Their calves do not impress me at all!
Pinkey, I think she lost a calf along the way, even with a good worming and all ther grass we have, she looks like carp!
I also have Benny and Jet, full sisters to Babbet and Weebles?
My gut says to get rid of the whole group.


----------



## haviris (May 23, 2009)

I think you all probably have way more experience then me, but my mom and dad both like to have me help choose the goers! The first thing I cull on is temperment, and that goes for the meanies and the crazy scardy cats. Then probably production, then horns, then if there's nothing else, color (I like color, so I'll cull a solid one over a colored one assuming everything else is equal). That said we do have some favorites that we hold onto just because!

The last time dad needed to let some go, I told him which ones I would sell and why. There was this red cow w/ a blaze, I told him I she'd be the first to go if she was mine! She was crazy! He kept saying she hadn't given him any trouble (he'd only had her a few months, but he got her from mom and I knew her well), so we got her in the pen w/ the head gate and were trying to run her through and she wasn't having any of it! I climbed the gate to look alittle bigger and shoo her forward, she desided she didn't want to be there and tried to leap the gate, landing on it, and it crumpled under her, I was standing on it, so I was going down to, thankfully she was able to get the rest of the way over before freaking out w/ me practically under her, but the gate was wrecked. At that point he desided to trust me when I said one needed to go. I do not like the crazies! And if I have any say they won't be staying!


----------



## CowCop (May 24, 2009)

~

We use the "O" method of culling:

Any cows that are

OPEN,
Ornery
or
OLD

go down the road.

Cows that are not productive and do not wean a calf with a minimum weaning weight of 550 lbs get sold.

Fence jumpers do not get a third chance.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 24, 2009)

i cull based on a few things.now mind you my herd is reg.
1.cull on temperment. 
2.cull on bad baggs or big teats.
3.cull on low milk production.
4. cull if they loose a calf 2x.
5.cull if they come up open.
6.cull based on age.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 24, 2009)

If I had a herd to make culling decisions on I would cull on these criteria:

-health issues, be they chronic or something not worth fixing--things like pink eye, prolapse, and johnes
-fertility: ability to come back into heat a soon after calving and get bred within breeding schedule
-mothering ability
-docility (a HUGE one here)
-milking ability
-calving ease
-body score condition (whether they're easy keepers or not in terms of ability to keep in excelent condition during both summer and winter)
-udder conformation
-body conformation especially with feet and legs as well as teeth
-calf weaning weight and health
-milk thieves

I don't think culling based on age should be on the list because there are old grandma cows out there in their 20s that are still viable to produce a healthy, growthy calf and wean them at a good weight.  I think the age thing would be more on how wore down their teeth are to the point where they can't really get the forage they need to stay in condition.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 25, 2009)

The animals that look healthy, have good conformation with obvious brains and vitality, that are respectful of humans and fences, possibly pest resistance, ones that are quiet and get the job done, that's what I look for.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 25, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> The animals that look healthy, have good conformation with obvious brains and vitality, that are respectful of humans and fences, possibly pest resistance, ones that are quiet and get the job done, that's what I look for.


I'm assuming you mean to keep and not to cull?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 25, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES!


----------

